# Dog proof traps



## zachW (Feb 17, 2012)

I was just curious why so many use the dig proof raccoon traps. Is it because they are dog proof or is there something im missing.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I have never used them, but it seems like they are easy to set, and fast. All you have to do is put some bait in, set it and push it in the ground. Great if your only after raccoons... not so great if you have fox, bobcats and other animals.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I have never made a set for raccoon, the ones I have caught were in mink sets...raccoon's are a bitch to flesh...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

AZ, if you're setup right and they are prime, raccoons are not to bad to flesh, the back of the neck area is the worst and not bobbing the tail when you're in a hurry. By setup right I mean a heavy beam and a heavy fleshing knife.









The picture is not real good but this is the type of knife I used to use. All steel including handles and only the outer 1.5 inch of each end of the blade is sharp.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I'd like to get some of those dpt for the raccoon population around here, I always check at BigR when I'm in the states, might have to order them.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

DP traps can open a lot of prime trapping land up because good raccoon habitat often coincides with good pheasant habitat like corn fields etc.. Some of the places I trapped this fall would have not been possible without DP's because of guys hunting with dogs. Like mentioned they are very fast to set and raccoons like to dig around in holes so they catch raccoons like crazy. Another draw to them is raccoons are notorious for getting out of your standard coil spring trap by chewing off or even somehow manipulating the levers with their little "hands" and getting out, with a DP they can't get to their foot so you don't lose any raccoons.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

coyotejon said:


> DP traps can open a lot of prime trapping land up because good raccoon habitat often coincides with good pheasant habitat like corn fields etc.. Some of the places I trapped this fall would have not been possible without DP's because of guys hunting with dogs. Like mentioned they are very fast to set and raccoons like to dig around in holes so they catch raccoons like crazy. Another draw to them is raccoons are notorious for getting out of your standard coil spring trap by chewing off or even somehow manipulating the levers with their little "hands" and getting out, with a DP they can't get to their foot so you don't lose any raccoons.


Good points.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

220swift said:


> AZ, if you're setup right and they are prime, raccoons are not to bad to flesh, the back of the neck area is the worst and not bobbing the tail when you're in a hurry. By setup right I mean a heavy beam and a heavy fleshing knife.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yep the saddel is the tough part, they just have a lot of fat on them, messy...


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

They are really fatty! One of the biggest things that helps me when fleshing raccoon is a sharp knife and knowing only to use the sharp side on the back from the ears down to about the front shoulders. Here is a good example of the fat, I just fleshed a little bit to show how much fat there was.



Here is the finished product.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice, thanks.


----------



## Sethah (Dec 23, 2013)

If you blow raccoons up with an air compressor first it will remove some of the fat for you. Makes skinning a lot easier. Just look up air skinning on you tube. I even did this with my buck this year.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

coyotejon said:


> They are really fatty! One of the biggest things that helps me when fleshing raccoon is a sharp knife and knowing only to use the sharp side on the back from the ears down to about the front shoulders. Here is a good example of the fat, I just fleshed a little bit to show how much fat there was.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the finished product.


very, very good examples! nice work!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks guys! I am not the fastest raccoon flesher and by no means the best but you don't learn until you get a few done!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

HA HA !! Reminds me of the first beaver I ever did, with all the fat I kinda wished I had velcro on the fingers, but it turned out pretty good. Did it the old traditional way, branch hoop, lacing etc.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Did you tan that beaver?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

coyotejon said:


> Did you tan that beaver?


 No, I gave it the owner of the property as I was living in the spare cabin and operating out of there. Far as I know its still hanging on his wall and thats been over 20 yrs. now.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Will they keep ok if they're not tanned? Guess I have never tried that.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

coyotejon said:


> Will they keep ok if they're not tanned? Guess I have never tried that.


 I don't see why not, it was well scraped, I've a few marten that are out in the shop, tube skinned, fur still on, 25 yrs now.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Now I have heard of hanging on to your furs for a price increase but 25yrs is a little out there!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Now I have heard of hanging on to your furs for a price increase but 25yrs is a little out there!!


 Never thought of that BigD, maybe onto something there.


----------



## Duke330Conibear (Jan 21, 2014)

I have a couple Duke Dog proofs. What I've noticed is that you have to put there right where the raccoon are gonna walk. It makes setting really easy. Drive the stake, set it, plop a marshmallow in it, fill it with dog food, and then use your favorite raccoon bait ( I have used truckload raccoon bait, and raccoon crack). I still prefer to use a 1.5 CS and a dirt hole.


----------



## BustinYotes (May 16, 2014)

Gonna pick a few Freedom Brand DP1's by November. Can't wait for raccoon season.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

I must say I don't use DP's, nor have ever played a DP Trapper on TV, however they do make a lot of sense. Lots of suburban areas have both good raccoon habitat and pet dogs. I'm sure I'd do well, just not willing to make the investment.

On the other hand, in places where a dog might be caught, I all water sets. I cannot remember ever catching a dog in a water set.


----------



## BustinYotes (May 16, 2014)

Wow. Local stores prices are outrageous. Freedom Brand FB1's are $29. I almost choked. Lol


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

check out the sterling grizz.....Minnesota trap line products..


----------



## BustinYotes (May 16, 2014)

Found the FB1's for 13.95 each. Happy Birthday to me next month!


----------

